# Bought Our New 312Bh This Weekend!



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

We bought our new 312BH this weekend. Were able to get our local dealer to do a pretty good deal after showing them some numbers from Lakeshore RV and Gansen. We had to order it and will get it in 5-6 weeks. We chose the Moonlight interior. Cant wait to get it!! Thanks for the help with our last post on differences between 2010 and 2011.

Will post pics when we get it home!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Congratulations to you! Now enjoy the next 5 - 6 weeks. It will be just like when you were a kid during the month of December!


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Congrats Comments - Graphics
">


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats on your new Outback!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

Congrats fellow 312BH owner!!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Congratulations on your new Outback! You're gonna love it!!!


----------



## my3chis (Sep 2, 2010)

Congrats on your new Outback! You are going to love it!!!


----------

